# Cocoa Beach Weather in December



## cpalee (Mar 1, 2008)

My wife and I are considering the purchase of a time share in Cocoa Beach and would prefer to use it in late December - week 52. What is the "typical" weather like at that time of year?

Weather.com indicates that the December average high is 73, the average low is 53 with 2.31 inches of precipitation for the month. There are 7-9 sunny days, 12-13 cloudy days, and 4-5 rainy days. Since that doesn't add up to 31 days any way you cut it, I assume that the remaining days are partly cloudy/partly sunny!

Does the temperature flucuate wildly from day to day? Or is it pretty consistant with little fluctuation?

Is the ocean warm enough for swimming then? 

Being from Ohio, 73 degrees in late December sounds like nirvana to me. And I could probably swim in the ocean at 50 degrees. But the wife and kids feel differently. They want to go to a place where they can be warm and bask in the sunshine. I just want to avoid the hot and humid summers. We get that in Ohio in July and August when it hits the 90's with over 90% humidity.

Lee (from frigid and snowy Ohio)


----------



## Kola (Mar 2, 2008)

cpalee said:


> My wife and I are considering the purchase of a time share in Cocoa Beach and would prefer to use it in late December - week 52. What is the "typical" weather like at that time of year?
> 
> 
> Is the ocean warm enough for swimming then?
> ...



Don't even dream of swimming in the Atlantic ocean in December unless you are a real "polar bear" who practices a "polar dip" in Lake Ontario ! 
K.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lee,

I just learned recently that you can find other useful information on weather.com

For Florida coastal water temperatures

From the weather.com homepage  underneath the map of the United States will be several hyperlinks - click on maps. Now near the top of the next displayed page will be some numbered choices. For Number 1 "Select a Map type" - choose Outdoor Activities. For Number 2 it will say "Select an Outdoor Activity Map Collection" - highlight "Boat and Beach". On the page that comes up - there's a box underneath the displayed map - the top line in the box says "Select another map" - scroll down and choose "Florida Coastal Water Temperatures" (there will be a hyperlink underneath the displayed map to click to enlarge).

Now for average coastal temperatures - go back to the weather.com homepage - on the toolbar above the map of the United States, put your cursor on "Sports & Recreation" - choose "Boat & Beach" - which takes you to a new page where you have a choice to display "Average Coastal Water Temperatures" - you have a selection box to select the coast you want.

Hope this helps.

Richard


----------



## london (Mar 2, 2008)

*Cocoa Beach Weather*

Week 52 in Cocoa Beach will most likely have temps in the 65 to 75 degree range. Ocean temps too cool for most swimmers.

Fort Lauderdale/Miami area would be 5 to 10 degrees warmer on average, as would the Marco Island/Naples area.

Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## cpalee (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information folks! Your help is much appreciated.

Lee


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lee,


As you probably know, the weather.com site only provided average coastal ocean temperatures for June, July, August and September.

Here's another link that will provide average monthly coastal water temperatures for the whole year.  You'll have to extrapolate for Cocoa Beach - those temps will be similar to Daytona Beach. Looks like December coastal water temperature will be about 65 degrees F.

For comparison purposes, here's a link that among other data will provide average monthly Hilton Head Island Water Temperatures


Richard


----------

